# Wha other forums do you visit?



## Royzee617 (Jan 5, 2008)

It occured to me to ask whether anyone regularly visits other online forums? If so which?

I don't do many as often as this one but I like visiting several others for music and such, for example Yeeshkull's torrrent site:
Pink Floyd and PF Solo Member Audio Torrents - YEESHKUL!
if you like Pink Floyd and other great rock acts then it's well worth a visit.

Over to you.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

I visit another forum call cal-look .com its all about vws and racing


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2008)

LuftArchiv.de - Das Archiv der Deutschen Luftwaffe ...but it´s in German language
The United States Army Air Forces in W.W.II


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

gunboards.com
acig.com
Youtube
LiveLeak

...but mostly here. My vacation is running out. So only a few more days, then back to work.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 5, 2008)

www.fuc*france.com


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sys. Now that was not nice. With Sarkozy in office, we are at least a few months on the road to repairing 200 years worth of bad blood.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2008)

Air Show Buzz © - Get the latest news on Air Shows Aviation
A Warbirds Resource Group Site :: Index
Fence Check

There are some others that I look at once in a great while.


----------



## Erich (Jan 5, 2008)

LEMB
TOCH
WW2f.com
Luftarchiv like Seesul
German nf forum
RAF commands
Bombercrew.com


at least 6 others which really are not even worth their time.

Understand I am doing and have been doing quite a bit of research for some 4-5 book projects over the many years

E ~


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Sys. Now that was not nice. With Sarkozy in office, we are at least a few months on the road to repairing 200 years worth of bad blood.



Its a real website.

Check it out.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Maybe on a different computer. I assume that I would actually have to type in the asterisk.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2008)

I dont do any other site but this.... I havent the time enough for this site alone, let alone another....

Besides, who else would have me???


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't post on others but I'm registered with

LEMB
TOCH
Axis History Forum 
Police Call


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Besides, who else would have me???




AfricanSafari.org


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Maybe on a different computer. I assume that I would actually have to type in the asterisk.



No, spell the word exactly.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 5, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Besides, who else would have me???



Good point      

But you could be our moderator any time, any place, any forum  

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2008)

*Dan hears a slurping noise...*


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 5, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> *Dan hears a slurping noise...*



I knew that was comin'  

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2008)

I knew u did, and I didnt want to dissapoint u so......


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> No, spell the word exactly.



It keeps failing on me.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

lets start.

WW2incolor.com
Playstation forums of UK and SA (for me and for work)
Youtube
and not by my own free will, but again for work it is the X-Box 360 forums.

I had a few more, but my former PC gave in and I lost most of them, but I am getting there.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Henk, you have your pic in the Forum members section? I don't. I'm a *****.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Henk, you have your pic in the Forum members section? I don't. I'm a *****.



A what mate?


----------



## bigZ (Jan 5, 2008)

Apart from the usual aviation boards LEMB, 12OCH etc

Military-Meshes.com some fantastic artwork

CNCzone.com-Machinist Community Forums - Welcome Page with their help made my own CNC machine

RCSCALEBUILDER.COMGet to see some of the best RC scale planes being built here.

The Consumer Action Group - Bank Charges - Reclaim Bank Charges - Welcome Helped me get thousands back of a Wunch of Bankers. Recommend to anyone living in the UK.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 6, 2008)

This is my only forum. I spend way too much time on the computer as it is.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 6, 2008)

Paper Money Forum

Paper money in the context of history... It's going pretty freaking slow but I just wanted to see how difficult it was to upload and design a forum...

I love collecting paper money... Art, sociology, politics, history, national psyche, projection, propaganda, all on a ink imprinted pseudo paper!


Unfortunately few have the passion i do for foreign currency!  



.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Henk said:


> A what mate?



Les is spreading his love again. He's calling me a p u s s y, reminding me of my childhood in derogatory terms, and referencing all kinds of implements roughly inserted into my alimentary canal.

I want my mommy.


----------



## Henk (Jan 6, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Les is spreading his love again. He's calling me a p u s s y, reminding me of my childhood in derogatory terms, and referencing all kinds of implements roughly inserted into my alimentary canal.
> 
> I want my mommy.



He he he..... You are very lucky a while back he put some nasty (but funny) pics next to you name if you did not give your pic.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2008)

Here, WW2Talk and a couple of others.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Henk said:


> He he he..... You are very lucky a while back he put some nasty (but funny) pics next to you name if you did not give your pic.



I know. I saw 'em. I thought they were great!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2008)

I still have em uploaded on the site.... Comeon u prick, post up ur pic so I can stop harassing u, its getting tiresome...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nope. Sorry Les. Internet security says "no go". No hard feelings. And I enjoy the harassment. Reminds me of my Ahole uncle (who was not really an uncle but rather my ole man's drinking buddy).

Anyhow, tomorrow is back to work an I'll drop back to obscurity...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2008)

The only senior member with over 1500 posts who wont post his pic..... Fu*kin lame man.... Internet security my ass, it IS because ur fat and bald...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 6, 2008)

World War 2 Pictures In Color forums......


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> The only senior member with over 1500 posts who wont post his pic..... Fu*kin lame man.... Internet security my ass, it IS because ur fat and bald...



We all have our reasons, whether real or imagined.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Or impaired..


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 7, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I don't post on others but I'm registered with
> 
> Axis History Forum



Hey, you too? I'm registered on that one, Key Publishing Aviation Forum, Professional Soldiers, and the World Affairs Board Military Aviation. 

The Professional Soldiers forum is for members of the SpecOp community; it's pretty interesting.


----------



## Udet (Jan 7, 2008)

Interesting to notice none has mentioned/admitted visiting porn sites...from what i seem to recall those get the majority of the visits...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2008)

Trad Gang.com - Traditional Archery Forum
Stickbow.com - Traditional Archery and Traditional Bowhunting - Another Traditional Archery Forum
NORTHERN BREWER - Homebrewing supplier and forum
The Smoke Ring- All you need to know about barbecue - BBQ and smoking forums.
CSP GUN TALK - Military Rifle/pistol/High Power rifle competition forums.
Various Recurve and Longbow manufacturers web-sites.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

I mentioned YouPorn.com in a different context, but in all honesty, I have never actually been there. But by the name, I can well imagine what we would find.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)

> Interesting to notice none has mentioned/admitted visiting porn sites...from what i seem to recall those get the majority of the visits...



That would probably be a whole new thread with 56,000 pages.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2008)

Who needs porn when you get all the sex you want.


----------



## Udet (Jan 7, 2008)

Adler, if i ever drop by your town can we meet so i can learn some of your gigolo tactics? I want to be spared nothing, i´ll pay fees.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)

SoD, I haven't really posted or done much with those. This place is the best of the best.

Adler, you sure you married?  I thought marriage dried up that pleasure.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Adler, you sure you married?  I thought marriage dried up that pleasure.



I am married to a European Woman. Sex is in there Genes.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok but I think its jeans.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2008)

As long as they are on the floor...


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 7, 2008)

Njaco said:


> SoD, I haven't really posted or done much with those. This place is the best of the best.
> 
> Adler, you sure you married?  I thought marriage dried up that pleasure.



Yeah, me neither; I haven't visited any of those sites in at least a month now.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> With Sarkozy in office, we are at least a few months on the road to repairing 200 years worth of bad blood.



Oh no we're not!  

WE still have 2 fingers that can pull ze Longbow!!!!!!!  

YOU don't have live next to the bu**ers - thank God for the ENGLISH Channel!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 9, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Adler, you sure you married?  I thought marriage dried up that pleasure.



Research has now revealed the foodstuff that turns females off sex:






Wedding Cake.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> Oh no we're not!
> 
> WE still have 2 fingers that can pull ze Longbow!!!!!!!
> 
> YOU don't have live next to the bu**ers - thank God for the ENGLISH Channel!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 10, 2008)

PistonHeads.com :: Speed Matters - great car enthusiasts site
Nissan SX Owners Club - Nissan SX owner's club


----------

